# New Framing Gun



## mabius84 (Dec 26, 2012)

I just purchase the Hitachi NR90ADPR framing gun will see how it works tomorrow. I was just wondering if any one has use this model or heard any good or bad comments about this model? Thanks in advance for any help or replies.


----------



## mabius84 (Dec 26, 2012)

mabius84 said:


> I just purchase the Hitachi NR90ADPR framing gun will see how it works tomorrow. I was just wondering if any one has use this model or heard any good or bad comments about this model? Thanks in advance for any help or replies.


Bump, Bump, Bump


----------



## Warner33 (Dec 18, 2012)

I have one and I like it. It's pretty light. I like the wire nails. You can fit more in the gun compared to the plastic


----------



## MattK (Apr 2, 2009)

The Hitachi NR83A, NR83A2 were IMO by far the best framing guns ever made. They can take serious abuse and when repairs are needed, you don't blow your wallet fixing them. 

You bought the cheaper Hitachi model. I think companies push out a cheaper version to gain the homeowner business. Most likely is made with lower grade parts to keep costs low. To me, it just looks cheap and targeted at homeowners. I would take it back and spend the extra $80 to get a gun that will last the next 7-10 yrs.


----------



## tenon0774 (Feb 7, 2013)

Paslode.


----------



## CrpntrFrk (Oct 25, 2008)

tenon0774 said:


> Paslode.


Paslode are a different degree from others correct? They are 33 degree while others are 21. Correct me if I am wrong because I don't own one.

I do remember them being different because I wanted to try them out when I purchased a new gun but the nails are not readily available here.


----------



## tenon0774 (Feb 7, 2013)

CrpntrFrk said:


> Paslode are a different degree from others correct? They are 33 degree while others are 21. Correct me if I am wrong because I don't own one.
> 
> I do remember them being different because I wanted to try them out when I purchased a new gun but the nails are not readily available here.


I think Paslode got out of the "stick" nail market altogether.

(Outside of the roof coil, and positive placement nailers)

To be honest, I've never used a "stick" nailer for framing. When paslode went to the full round head, I kinda figured the "debate" was over.

But, as I've stated before;

I've been wrong before, and anyone who wishes to edumacate me,

I listen. :thumbup:


----------



## kiteman (Apr 18, 2012)

CrpntrFrk said:


> Paslode are a different degree from others correct? They are 33 degree while others are 21. Correct me if I am wrong because I don't own one.
> 
> I do remember them being different because I wanted to try them out when I purchased a new gun but the nails are not readily available here.


Paslode, Hitachi and Senco all shoot the same degree nail. Prolly some others, too.


----------



## mbryan (Dec 6, 2010)

Aren't all plastic about the same? Same for paper as well I think...


----------



## CrpntrFrk (Oct 25, 2008)

kiteman said:


> Paslode, Hitachi and Senco all shoot the same degree nail. Prolly some others, too.


That is not what I am reading......

Paslode specs 

Hitachi specs


----------



## Hardly Working (Apr 7, 2005)

kiteman said:


> Paslode, Hitachi and Senco all shoot the same degree nail. Prolly some others, too.


Paslode cordless guns shoot a 30 not 21. The hosed guns shoot a 21.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

I have two of the older Max SuperFramers, IMO they are the best framing gun ever made. They don't sell them anymore. The new ones are made in ( I believe) Taiwan. 
The ones I'm talking about we're made in Japan. I stocked up on enough repair kits for them to hopefully last me until I retire.


----------



## kiteman (Apr 18, 2012)

CrpntrFrk said:


> That is not what I am reading......
> 
> Paslode specs
> 
> Hitachi specs


Oh, I have an old model like this one:

http://www.hitachipowertools.com/index/main-navigation/tools.aspx?d=9,43&p=154


----------



## JWilliams (Nov 11, 2008)

i picked up an older hitachi at a pawn shop for 25 bucks. the only thing wrong with it that it was missing the male hose end. dropped it from the top of a ladder and numerous other falls and it still runs like a champ. can't complain to much even thou im more of a bostitch guy myself.


----------



## Timuhler (Mar 7, 2006)

I love the Max and new Bostich guns

http://www.toolsofthetrade.net/nail-guns/lightweight-framing-nailers.aspx


----------



## JT Wood (Dec 17, 2007)

Paslode guns shoot 33 degree nails


I have a hitachi that shoots 28 degree boostitch nails, I know a few guys that have the same hitachi that has a different magazine that shoots 33 degree nails.



To be honest, I've never used or seen a gun that uses the plastic collating. ( 20 degree)


----------



## MKnAs Dad (Mar 20, 2011)

CrpntrFrk said:


> That is not what I am reading......
> 
> Paslode specs
> 
> Hitachi specs


The paslode is for a clipped head nail, which paslode has an offset head, paper collated.
The hitachi is for a full head plastic collated nail.
This one will shoot the same nails as the paslode

http://www.cpohitachitools.com/hita...default,pd.html?start=14&cgid=hitachi-nailers


----------



## cabinetsnj (Jun 10, 2012)

mabius84 said:


> I just purchase the Hitachi NR90ADPR framing gun will see how it works tomorrow. I was just wondering if any one has use this model or heard any good or bad comments about this model? Thanks in advance for any help or replies.


So how is the Hitachi NR90ADPR framing gun working? Is it increase productivity?

Has it made your life easier?


----------



## MattK (Apr 2, 2009)

cabinetsnj said:


> So how is the Hitachi NR90ADPR framing gun working? Is it increase productivity?
> 
> Has it made your life easier?


Just wondering that too...


----------



## moorewarner (May 29, 2009)

Anyone running Grex for their guns?

http://grexusa.com/grexusa/prod_type.php5?prod_type=Framing Nailers


----------



## MattK (Apr 2, 2009)

moorewarner said:


> Anyone running Grex for their guns?
> 
> http://grexusa.com/grexusa/prod_type.php5?prod_type=Framing Nailers


Never heard of them. Good to see I can build pallets, boxes and crates with the framer!


----------



## Smithanator (Feb 18, 2013)

I second the paslode. Have three framing guns IMO best nail guns out there keep them oiled and don't use generic nails they shoot like a dream. Come with hooks and shoot paper glue nails. You don't have wire or plastic flying at your eyes or getting on working surface


----------



## moorewarner (May 29, 2009)

Smithanator said:


> I second the paslode. Have three framing guns IMO best nail guns out there keep them oiled and don't use generic nails they shoot like a dream. Come with hooks and shoot paper glue nails. You don't have wire or plastic flying at your eyes or getting on working surface


I just don't get Paslodes as a main gun, punch list or someplace where you can't get a hose or compressor... sure... but I found them far to finicky to use all the time, they would drive me nuts.


----------



## Dmitry (Aug 23, 2010)

I've been using Hitachi coil framers for a while now, recently two of them started to misfire the last two nails in a coil so I figured I'll give a Bostich coil framer a try, so the first impression is it is an inferior gun- it's bulky and more heavy despite the magnesium, toe nailing totally sucks it leaves the heads sticking out.
Just overall the Bostich coil framer feels like a toy compared to Hitachi cf, but that could be just me being used to HCF.
Now the time with tear and wear will give the last verdict.


----------



## JT Wood (Dec 17, 2007)

moorewarner said:


> I just don't get Paslodes as a main gun, punch list or someplace where you can't get a hose or compressor... sure... but I found them far to finicky to use all the time, they would drive me nuts.


He means one of these


----------



## moorewarner (May 29, 2009)

JT Wood said:


> He means one of these


Ahhhh... that makes much more sense... nevermind... :whistling


I'm out of thanks, so thanks. :thumbsup:


----------



## Smithanator (Feb 18, 2013)

Yes. One of those. I agree airless guns are finicky that's why I don't Own one. Worst nail ever dewalt. Don't ever buy one they are absolute **** I love dewalt tool but they really dropped the ball when they came out there nail guns


----------



## wnc viking (Aug 4, 2011)

You could not give me a paslode. U do like to demo things that are nailed together with paslode nails it comes apart real easy.


----------



## JT Wood (Dec 17, 2007)

i couldn't disagree more. 

Palode nails are the best nails I've used by far.


Just expensive. I use generics


----------



## wnc viking (Aug 4, 2011)

I guess that is why they make different brands I think paslode nails and their guns are junk but that is my opinion


----------



## C2projects (Jan 9, 2013)

I just bought a pas lode around Christmas time. I am pretty happy with it. I took the spring out of it so it shoots really easily as well as fast. Other than the odd day where it was cold and needed a little loving to get it going its been great. I think my next nailer will be a max air I have heard nothing but good things about them.


----------



## Smithanator (Feb 18, 2013)

The spring or the trigger. Ya got to change trigger.


----------



## Smithanator (Feb 18, 2013)

Orange for pros Gray for home owners.


----------



## Warren (Feb 19, 2005)

C2projects said:


> I just bought a pas lode around Christmas time. I am pretty happy with it. I took the spring out of it so it shoots really easily as well as fast. Other than the odd day where it was cold and needed a little loving to get it going its been great. I think my next nailer will be a max air I have heard nothing but good things about them.


Bought two of the Max framers for $168 each a few months ago. So far I have been very happy. My fleet of Paslodes was getting a little dated so I wanted to bring in a couple of new guns.


----------



## C2projects (Jan 9, 2013)

Smithanator said:


> The spring or the trigger. Ya got to change trigger.


Well both.... I change the trigger to the bump fire. Then I took the spring out so you don't need to push as hard to make it fire.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

C2projects said:


> Well both.... I change the trigger to the bump fire. Then I took the spring out so you don't need to push as hard to make it fire.


Did the same thing to my Max. Makes a huge difference when framing all day


----------



## Smithanator (Feb 18, 2013)

I year ya Mine seem to fire great just after changing trigger Framing three guns wide open. Plus I don't want to fire too easy. Every carpenter I know has shot them selfs somewhere being complacent


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Smithanator said:


> I year ya Mine seem to fire great just after changing trigger Framing three guns wide open. Plus I don't want to fire too easy. Every carpenter I know has shot them selfs somewhere being complacent


Yep I put a few nails in me. Also have cut myself three times with a skilsaw but only hurt like hell and didn't require any stitches. It's hard to get through 29 years without a near miss.


----------



## C2projects (Jan 9, 2013)

I shot myself in the hand a couple summers ago. Didn't feel real good. And I shot my boot when I was getting used to the sensitivity of my new gun without the spring. Luckily I was wearing my steel toes that day.


----------



## emmetnee (Dec 13, 2009)

One of my new guys shot himself in the leg last week with a 3" ringshank nail.
He spent 2 days in hospital and will be on crutches for 6 weeks. It went straight through the bone shattering it fairly bad. 
He can walk on it but there's a high risk of it shattering if he puts too much weight on it. 
I wouldn't mind bit he was only back to work 2 days after being off for 2 weeks because he sprained his ankle at work. I'm afraid now that he is a bit accident prone!
Maybe a site isn't the place for him.


----------



## CrpntrFrk (Oct 25, 2008)

emmetnee said:


> one of my new guys shot himself in the leg last week with a 3" ringshank nail.
> He spent 2 days in hospital and will be on crutches for 6 weeks. It went straight through the bone shattering it fairly bad.
> He can walk on it but there's a high risk of it shattering if he puts too much weight on it.
> I wouldn't mind bit he was only back to work 2 days after being off for 2 weeks because he sprained his ankle at work. I'm afraid now that he is a bit accident prone!
> Maybe a site isn't the place for him.


ouch!


----------



## C2projects (Jan 9, 2013)

emmetnee said:


> One of my new guys shot himself in the leg last week with a 3" ringshank nail.
> He spent 2 days in hospital and will be on crutches for 6 weeks. It went straight through the bone shattering it fairly bad.
> He can walk on it but there's a high risk of it shattering if he puts too much weight on it.
> I wouldn't mind bit he was only back to work 2 days after being off for 2 weeks because he sprained his ankle at work. I'm afraid now that he is a bit accident prone!
> Maybe a site isn't the place for him.


Yup sounds like a liability.


----------



## MattK (Apr 2, 2009)

Not to sound like I'm perfect with tools, but I would classify myself as extremely aware at all time, to the point where I'll turn off the table saw and wait with an annoyed expression if someone else is moving around behind me. Out of respect, I NEVER walk behind someone on the TS. 

Having said that, how did this happen exactly? I've stood over and fired back at myself assembling frames before but it would seem like if I ever missed, the nail would be in my ankle or foot.


----------



## C2projects (Jan 9, 2013)

MattK said:


> Not to sound like I'm perfect with tools, but I would classify myself as extremely aware at all time, to the point where I'll turn off the table saw and wait with an annoyed expression if someone else is moving around behind me. Out of respect, I NEVER walk behind someone on the TS.
> 
> Having said that, how did this happen exactly? I've stood over and fired back at myself assembling frames before but it would seem like if I ever missed, the nail would be in my ankle or foot.


Yeah, that looks like a direct bump to the leg. When I've double shot and 1 nail goes flying I have never had any of them go in to me they just bounce off and feel like I was shot with a paintball gun.


----------



## MattK (Apr 2, 2009)

C2projects said:


> Yeah, that looks like a direct bump to the leg. When I've double shot and 1 nail goes flying I have never had any of them go in to me they just bounce off and feel like I was shot with a paintball gun.


Right. Looking like a point blank shot, most likely with bump action trigger held down, obviously more dangerous. Curious to the story behind it, hope it wasn't rushing around or blatant carelessness.


----------



## CarpenterSFO (Dec 12, 2012)

moorewarner said:


> Anyone running Grex for their guns?
> 
> http://grexusa.com/grexusa/prod_type.php5?prod_type=Framing Nailers


I'm curious about this too. I need a new positive placement gun.


----------



## kiteman (Apr 18, 2012)

C2projects said:


> Yeah, that looks like a direct bump to the leg. When I've double shot and 1 nail goes flying I have never had any of them go in to me they just bounce off and feel like I was shot with a paintball gun.


Just wait till one bounces off a tooth., breaking it off!

You know, I always try to keep my finger laying along the gun and not on the trigger when not firing. But like I said, every time I pass the gun around behind my back, I can here a doctor saying, "Tell me again how you shot yourself in the a**."


----------



## MattK (Apr 2, 2009)

kiteman said:


> Just wait till one bounces off a tooth., breaking it off!
> 
> You know, I always try to keep my finger laying along the gun and not on the trigger when not firing. But like I said, every time I pass the gun around behind my back, I can here a doctor saying, "Tell me again how you shot yourself in the a**."


Smart move with the finger. I do the same. Will release the trigger and press the side. Such a simple move, never once shot myself with any gun, never cut myself with any serious saw. Full disclosure, I shred and cut my hands all the time other ways.


----------



## brewdaddy (Mar 1, 2013)

mabius84 said:


> I just purchase the Hitachi NR90ADPR framing gun will see how it works tomorrow. I was just wondering if any one has use this model or heard any good or bad comments about this model? Thanks in advance for any help or replies.


This tool has is a lighter duty tool than the NR83A2(S) which is the most popular Hitachi nailer, but it also has the hardest hitting driver blade. It can drive a 3 1/2" X .131 into an LVL vs the NR83A which has a max length of 3 1/4".

As far as specs on nails, Hitachi makes tools to fire any brand of nails whether them be wire-weld, paper, plastic, off-set round, and coil, just depends on the model, but they obviously perform best with their own nails. Just came out with a new coil framing nailer based on the same tool body, it is the NV90AG. 

http://www.amazon.com/Hitachi-NV90A...ie=UTF8&qid=1367777261&sr=8-1&keywords=nv90ag

I know my Hitachi stuff :clap:


----------



## wnc viking (Aug 4, 2011)

The Max is the only gun I have not used but of all the brands I have used o like the Hitachi the best. I look at a paslode like the festool fan club looks at a ryobi slider miter saw. it may get the job done but there are far better nail guns


----------



## Spencer (Jul 6, 2005)

Don't but the cheap hitachi. PIA when it jambs and it jambs fairly often shooting KC27's. Spend the money and buy the 83.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

kiteman said:


> Just wait till one bounces off a tooth., breaking it off!


Had a nail puller slip off a nail when I was young, it flipped around and caught me in the tooth:no: breaking it off:jester:


----------



## moorewarner (May 29, 2009)

CarpenterSFO said:


> I'm curious about this too. I need a new positive placement gun.


Seems like we might need to be the trail blazers. I have always heard good things about them, never a bad word, except maybe their price, like Festool.


----------



## tenon0774 (Feb 7, 2013)

kiteman said:


> You know, I always try to keep my finger laying along the gun and not on the trigger when not firing.


That's called being responsible with the gun. :whistling

Doesn't matter if its a Paslode framing gun, or a Beretta 92 FS.

That "move" should become part of the "muscle memory", if it is not already. :thumbsup:


----------



## C2projects (Jan 9, 2013)

tenon0774 said:


> That's called being responsible with the gun. :whistling
> 
> Doesn't matter if its a Paslode framing gun, or a Beretta 92 FS.
> 
> That "move" should become part of the "muscle memory", if it is not already. :thumbsup:


True. Just the other day I was nailing some braces in. Did the behind the back and bumped the nose into my hand as I was grabbing it. I looked at my labourer and said. That is why we take our finger off the trigger when we aren't shooting.


----------



## Morning Wood (Jan 12, 2008)

brewdaddy said:


> This tool has is a lighter duty tool than the NR83A2(S) which is the most popular Hitachi nailer, but it also has the hardest hitting driver blade. It can drive a 3 1/2" X .131 into an LVL vs the NR83A which has a max length of 3 1/4".
> 
> As far as specs on nails, Hitachi makes tools to fire any brand of nails whether them be wire-weld, paper, plastic, off-set round, and coil, just depends on the model, but they obviously perform best with their own nails. Just came out with a new coil framing nailer based on the same tool body, it is the NV90AG.
> 
> ...


You know, I have an NR83A and I know the max length is 3 1/4", but I shoot 3 1/2" all the time with no problem. I just keep the slide lubed. The nails slide on the points and not the heads.


----------



## 2ndGen (Apr 6, 2006)

Californiadecks said:


> I have two of the older Max SuperFramers, IMO they are the best framing gun ever made. They don't sell them anymore. The new ones are made in ( I believe) Taiwan.
> *The ones I'm talking about we're made in Japan.* I stocked up on enough repair kits for them to hopefully last me until I retire.



*Yep. *Same factory where they made the Bostitch RN45 Roofing Guns. GREAT GUNS. 
I'd love either one of those (though the Chinese made RN46's have been flawless for me, 
the RN45 is a real brute and will nail through just about anything).


----------

